# Ammo Dispenser



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

This is Ash´s fault! Just want to point that out right away 

And since there is no section for "Gear" (right?) i´d rather post it here.

I followed ash´s buildlog

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26319-jean-de-nimes-the-build-thread/

the other day and i was like: "It looks so super sweet to combine wood and wood...why do i always have metal in there somewhere? I have a fresh bottle of woodglue, still unopened...grrr...nuff of epoxy"

So i needed a break somehow...had no Slingshot in my mind, so i started thinking...and came up with an Ammo Dispenser.

Normally it´s enough for me to carry the Ammo just in my Pocket. I take at least 100 Balls at a time, so some sort of "normal" Dispenser would be too small for me...and since i wanted to do something in "pure-wood" so badly and i wanted it to be finished in one day...i made something with the idea to fit my "Tactical-Plus" somehow.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22561-15-tactical-plus/

Again, no big deal in finishing or Detail, i just wanted it to be functional! Sanded to 240 Grit, oiled with BLO after staining it, thats all.

Just for fun (which makes it no longer amidextrous lol) i added an inlay made from Olive, Walnut-Burl and Bookmatched Zebrano.

You can open the lit and it holds 77 12mm steel Balls. There is a small Neodym-Magnet in the snout which holds the first Ball in place. There is also a Slot in the Back so you can attach it to your Belt.

Haven´t tried it "in the field" yet, but it works fine in my Livingroom 

Hope you like it. Now i can go back to Metal<--->Wood again!

Cheers

AnTrAxX


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

That is genius. Goes with the catty for sure. Very neat design and practical.


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

That's cooler than socks on a rooster. Every well equipped shooter needs one of these. Too bad there is no lead magnet. I have a muzzle loaded ball dispenser that is a leather bag with a wooden duck bill like thing out the bottom but this is way cool.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

what a great idea really nice work


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very cool Antraxx! You are a maker, no doubt about it


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Guys 



Btoon84 said:


> You are a maker, no doubt about it


A day without crafting something with my hands is a wasted day...maybe i´m obsessed with it 

Was also my first "in front of the Cam" Experience lol...pls send Model-Contracts to [email protected]


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Germen Engineering!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

I like it  silmple and well maded


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Very Nice workmanship!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

that is just awesome!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful and innovative!!!!

You're a great contributor of ideas to the sport. Simply GREAT!!!!

You could name it the "Snail Dispenser" ...Looks like one from here!!!

Awesome work, my friend!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great idea and very nice work. It is elegant and functional. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Cool, a really nice idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow" is great, I love it.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

fantastic could you draw up some plans please :wub: that is neater than the pocket on a shirt


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Just me or does that look like a tape dispenser? :question: Cool stuff! I too would like a template for that.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I like it! Looks awesome! Thanks for another thing to think about. My wife already thinks I am SS crazy If I wear one of these around I may remove all doubt!  You should incorporate a holder for the sling into the design!   Ammo dispenser holster!!! Man you take great photos!


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey Flipgun, I thought it was a very nice tape measure before I figured it out. I'll bet he could make one of those too.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wot another cool invention !! so nice

cheers


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

YES!

You may be a mind reader, also. I'll go and find a picture of my ammo dispenser... BRB


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's my one. I never got around to finishing it because the ammo sometimes gets stuck inside. Rosewood and narra with a magnet on the little "tongue" to hold the first ball in position. Holds about 40 9.5mm balls.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, did not expect such a Feedback on a simple "Snail-Dispenser", Thank you so much :wub:

I don´t have any templates, i just took a Plate and a Cup out of the Cupboard to draw a smaller and a wider circle to get the shape.

Made 2 Pices of that in 6mm Plywood and one in 15mm.

Made that inlay seperately and placed it on one of the 6mm pieces, traced the outline, removed the part and glued in the inlay.

Hollowed out the 15mm piece and filed the belt grooves in.

Glued all pieces together.

Cut the Top of and drilled a 10mm hole for the 10mm magnet from the bottom of the snout.

Stain, Oil, done.

I made a few pics during the build i can upload what i got if you want/if it helps to make you own.

Amazing ash, Slingers-Brains to all work the same it seems 

Mine does look like a Tape dispenser, your looks like a Measuring tape.

The Balls might get stuck, right, i should have angeled my tounge a little bit more too i think...but a little shake solves that for me


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

yes please post the build pics that would be great thank you very much


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

Cool idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

I like the innovation of it , gravity magnet I have not seen one like it so I would say it is new thinking , we can never get to much of that.

And naturally coming from you it looks really good!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

You have crazy skills :bowdown:


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

That slingshot in the picture is gorgeous.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

I take my hat of to your skills. Awesome, all of them: Photography, cratftmanship and your ingeniuty!!!


----------

